# Ankle Pain!!!!!



## arielDB (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey, so I’m back to biking for the past 2 days after all winter not riding my bike, I’m getting pain in my ankle, last session I had it was well, with my last job the ride was 10min, but now to my new job it’s about 50min ride, but agen I had the same pain last session, but now it’s more I guess because it’s a longer ride, now it’s to the point where I’m walking I’m getting the pain as well, I know It’s from biking because it started after my 1st 2 rides for the session. I use Shimano PD-M647 Pedals with Shimano MT41Shoes, 
Help, Thanks!!!!!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Could be a lot of things: improper cleat position, making the shoes too tight, poor fit of the bike. You might have a shop check out your fit and adjust if necessary.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

time for a visit to podiatrist.


----------



## arielDB (Sep 17, 2009)

*That's it????*

That's it???? Is there some thing I can do about it.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

arielDB said:


> That's it???? Is there some thing I can do about it.


Gee, dude, I suggested having your fit checked, so you could start there. And if it's goofy, they can adjust and that might fix it. Or you could try one of those doctor types as opposed to the internet.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

arielDB said:


> Hey, so I'm back to biking for the past 2 days after all winter not riding my bike, I'm getting pain in my ankle, last session I had it was well, with my last job the ride was 10min, but now to my new job it's about 50min ride, but agen I had the same pain last session, but now it's more I guess because it's a longer ride, now it's to the point where I'm walking I'm getting the pain as well, I know It's from biking because it started after my 1st 2 rides for the session. I use Shimano PD-M647 Pedals with Shimano MT41Shoes,
> Help, Thanks!!!!!


So you didn't have this pain and then last year it started up right.

Now its back.

So what changed shoes pedals seat...

Ah check your seat height may be it slipped down a bit.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Use RICE - rest, ice, compression and elevation. Ice on/off every 15 mins, wrap if it seems to be swelling (not crazy tight), put your foot up, and try to take it easy. 

If you have any flat pedals, you could try those. If it seems to hurt less, that could point to cleat problems. If it still hurts, you may just have overdone it all of a sudden. 

Once a little better, strengthen the ankles with exercises like lowering your heels of stairs (hold on), resistance exercises with that stretchy tubing, etc

An ankle brace from the drugstore, or taping with athletic tape (vids on youtube for best method) may help, but it depends what is wrong.

Does it feel like a sprain or something else?


----------



## arielDB (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes I did have the same pain last session & I did not change the seat height at all since last session of riding, nothing changed, what im thinking is, is there a way you need to pedal when using clip in pedales, like moves that are not good to do, or if im pedaling correct, or not???
Thanks for the help & the options.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Is it just 1 ankle?? If so, is it the one you unclip more, say when you put a foot down at a light? Check if the release tension is set at the minimum, shimano has all the instructions on line.


----------



## Bubba Dinglespeed (Jan 31, 2011)

Go to flat pedals. Used to ride clipless for years until I broke my ankle. Now the calf muscle can't take the localized pressure of clipless. Learned to enjoy going back to basics.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> If you have any flat pedals, you could try those. If it seems to hurt less, that could point to cleat problems. If it still hurts, you may just have overdone it all of a sudden.


Sounds like a winner to me. It`ll tell you whether or not your cleats are the problem and you can go from there after the experiment.


----------

